# Ski conditions - Panorama - L Louise - K Horse



## JRS (Dec 31, 2007)

Just wondered if anyone has a report - I do realize Panorama has ski cams and slope conditions  - haven't checked out the other resorts, suspect someone has been there in the last week.  So, how are conditions presently ??  Hope there's no warming trend shown in the next 2 weeks .....   :whoopie:


----------



## Aussie girl (Jan 1, 2008)

My son was at Lake Louise last week, said the conditions were good. Lake Louise has only had 4in of snow in the last week, compared to Fernie who has had 43in in the past 7 days. Both my sons snowboarded in Fernie on Sunday and said it was amazing. Best conditions they have ever seen. 

They are snowboarders and the only hill they don't like is Kicking Horse, but said it is great for skiers. They love Louise and Sunshine but Fernie is pretty much everyone's favorite. 

Where are you staying?


----------



## JRS (Jan 3, 2008)

Aussiegirl:

   Marble Canyon - tried to rent it - but had no takers.  :whoopie:


----------



## eal (Jan 4, 2008)

JRS

You will likely be very happy with Marble Canyon.  I sent my kids there as a Christmas present last year and they raved about it.


----------



## JRS (Jan 25, 2008)

Eal:

   Yes, have now returned.  Actually been there once before, and happy again.  The only glitch was open internet not working properly.  Otherwise first class all the way.  Those other resorts try to save $$ by not giving any condiments at all, a simple thing like 2 coffee starter packs at least gets you going, and appreciated ......  :whoopie:


----------



## JRS (Jan 25, 2008)

I forgot to mention, did ski at Kimberley this year, and that was nice, the old town flavor and good overall conditions, plus on that particular Wednesday, not many folks out there, ski down and get on the lift - no waiting .....   Skiied Panorama and was windy so dealing with icy conditions on that particular day, but plenty of snow cover in both places .....


----------



## eal (Jan 26, 2008)

grrrr!  Don't you just HATE it when the promised internet connection doesn't work!  

We just got back from San Diego Country Estates where I paid for wireless internet and spent all week on the phone with the tech guys while they reset the router over and over again.  

DH says I should be able to function for 48 hours or so unplugged...


----------

